
Show HN: Roadmap to Becoming a Back End Developer - kamranahmed_se
https://roadmap.sh/backend
======
sciencewolf
Why is
[https://github.com/kamranahmedse/roadmap.sh/blob/master/cont...](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/roadmap.sh/blob/master/contributing/roadmap.md)
blank?

